# Smart phone for a dummy...



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I went on Craigslist and got 1st generation iPhone for $20 just so that I could get the feel of a smart phone and to figure out what I like/don't like. This way when I go shopping for one, I am better informed and I have something to base my decision on. 

The service is not active but I use it with the hotspot that I already have for my laptop so that all of the other functions work. People typically go through 2 or 3 phones before they know exactly what best suits their situation and so I figure that I'll go through someone else's old phone to figure it out.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

We Fix Houses said:


> National carrier $125 mo. x 24 = $3000
> ST $48 mo. x 24 = 1152 + $275 phone = $1427
> 
> Year 3 - Nat'l $125 x 12 = $1500
> ST - $48 x 12 = $576





We Fix Houses said:


> Let me say that if you're not looking at vid's / YouTube, uploading pics to Facebook or other data hog programs all day consider http://www.straighttalk.com/wps/por..._dwoLwsANdIHSA!!/dl4/d5/L2dBISEvZ0FBIS9nQSEh/
> 
> As said its the plan that can get you. Just do the math over a 2 year cycle vs a national carrier. I pay $48 tax incl / month for smart phone service - unlimited talk, text 200 mb data daily - 2 gb monthly. I use about half of that.
> 
> ...


I'm having a bit of buyer's remorse right now, and these are good points. I just bought the Razr Max HD (Verizon), and am already missing my basic, scratched up no-worries phone tucked in my back pocket. 

Also, I can already feel this new thing sucking up time and money. Maybe I'll get over it, but that Walmart deal looks like a nice alternative. I'm just at day two of my 15-day grace period, so we'll see.

Really nice phone, though.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> I'm having a bit of buyer's remorse right now, and these are good points. I just bought the Razr Max HD (Verizon), and am already missing my basic, scratched up no-worries phone tucked in my back pocket.
> 
> Also, I can already feel this new thing sucking up time and money. Maybe I'll get over it, but that Walmart deal looks like a nice alternative. I'm just at day two of my 15-day grace period, so we'll see.
> 
> Really nice phone, though.


Oh without question, my cell phone makes AND costs me money, lol. 90 second trips to the hotbox strangely now take 6-8 minutes. Don't quit on it yet, you'll grow to love it.


----------



## D & M Windows (Mar 4, 2013)

IF you have mars-bar fingers like most tradesmen you will find an iPhone to be a big improvement on say a Nokia, or a BlackBerry. However, just don't drop it! The glass screen is toughened (Gorilla Glass) but once cracked can shatter.

They let you keep on top of emails too, which I find a major benefit.


----------

